# Noobs Here!



## Arawn (Aug 19, 2005)

Hello All! My name is James and My girfriends name is Alethea. My good friend Forbidden Crypts sent me. He said this was the place to be. We love All things Halloween, it is our favorite holiday. We always have somthing special planned each year. I am 28 and she is 27. I work as a Chef here in Savannah. She is a I.C.S supervisor at our local Wal Mart. We have a Cat named Celest. We are huge Horror fans, and love anything to do with the genra. Our screen name Arawn was one of the Celtic (Welsh) Gods of the Dead. Umm what else..lol. Now that is out of the way, I'm interested interested in meeting everybody! :googly:


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Well, we do have a generalized horror forum here since it does fit in with the whole Halloween thing... Welcome to my site/forum!

In case you didn't know, I run a yard haunt every year on my property to entertain the trick or treaters who are brave enough to come get candy. It's Halloween... my way. Have a look at the main site for more on that. I suggest looking at the Pics from 2004 to get a good idea of what I'm up to.

Anyhow, make yourselves at home and enjoy your stay here! Welcome to my slice of hell on the web. :voorhees:


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome Arawn! It's good to have you join us


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to you both. Ummmmm, She works at Walmart eh, too bad I'm up in NJ or I'd be asking her for employee discounts each Halloween, lol.


----------

